# 757 rod builders



## IPNURWATER (Aug 20, 2013)

Need two rods repaired ,who is the go to now since Wayne and jb are long gone. Been a while since I needed a repair. Both are two peice inshore rods. Both are broke 3- 5 inches from the connecting joint. Here's a picture of the first one.


----------



## Adam (Feb 19, 2001)

Those aren't going to be fixed easily or neatly. Might be better off just buying a new one. Try Southside Custom Rods, he's in Chesapeake.


----------

